# Snopp Dogg - will für Prinz William rappen



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Besonderer Song für Prinz William
Snoop Dogg will auf Junggesellen-Abschied rappen​*

Auch Snoop Dogg (39) freut sich anscheinend für Prinz William (28) und seine Bald-Angetraute Kate Middleton (28): Gerade verkündete der Rapper, dass er einen ganz besonderen Song für die beiden geschrieben hätte und diesen höchstpersönlich auf Williams Junggesellen-Party performen will.

„Wet“ soll der Titel heißen und Snoops Manager sind schon völlig begeistert von dem Track. „Es ist die perfekte Hymne für Prinz William und jeden anderen Player, um Stimmung in die Bude zu bekommen.“, so die Verantwortlichen in einer Stellungnahme.

Ob Snoop wirklich auf Williams Party auftreten darf, ist noch nicht bestätigt, schließlich ist der Rapper ja auch bekannt für seine Drogeneskapaden und seinen ausschweifenden Umgang mit den Ladies... Ob das einem Prinzen gebührt?
*
Interessant 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2010)

die Meldung macht ja ganz schön die Runde, mal sehen, obs die Queen durchwinkt


----------

